# Used Nikon D3 or D700?



## poke (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been shopping around for a new camera and im stuck between the d700 and the d3.

Since the d600 came out the prices of the d700 will go down and the d3's prices aren't much higher than the d700 

Anyone have experience with both? Feel free to voice any opinions. I shoot sports and portraits mainly and i currently have a d7000 with a 24-70 2.8 so the d7000 will become my back up.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2012)

The pro grade D3 is a full step above the prosumer grade D700 in features. For sports the ISO performance and fps rate of the D3 are very handy.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 12, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> The pro grade D3 is a full step above the prosumer grade D700 in features. For sports the ISO performance and fps rate of the D3 are very handy.



I thought the d3 and d700 had the same sensor?


----------



## bhop (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have experience with either, but have been thinking about both now that prices are dropping and have been reasearching myself.  I've read that the D3 isn't that much of an advantage unless you need the pro build quality, fps rate, or 100% viewfinder, but other than those things, they have an identical sensor (_D3_, not D3x or D3s) and the d3 doesn't have the built-in sensor cleaner that the D700 does..

I've been leaning more towards the d700 mostly because I already have the grip from my d300 that I can use on it, the sensor cleaner, and the price is still less.


----------



## spicyTuna (Oct 13, 2012)

Other thing to consider is weight. The d3 will be heavier than the d700 (assuming you don't have a grip on the d700).


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 13, 2012)

I had a D700 and then upgraded to a D3 in June.

For me, the benefits of the D3 are well worth the extra $300-400. The battery on the D3 lasts about 4 times longer (if you have the EN-EL4a), the 2x CF card slots are huge if you're a data security nut like me, and the FPS is extremely nice to have when you need it.

The extra wight is irrelevant as I shot my D700 with a battery grip, and the D3 weighs less than a gripped D700.

IMO, the D3 is better in every way.

Edit:

The lack of a self cleaning sensor is annoying. Regular cleanings FTW!


----------



## Patrice (Oct 14, 2012)

Were I in the market for a second body to accompany my D700 I think I'd add a bit more money to the pot and look for a D3s. Ever since getting an F4s many years ago I have appreciated the solid build, weight and features of pro body cameras. I'm watching D2's getting pretty cheap and am just about ready to get one, especially for outdoor well lit high action events.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2012)

D3 has a better viewfinder, by a bit, in my opinion. As Patrice says--the one you REALLY want though, is the D3s--it has a notably better sensor than either the D700 or the original D3, which both were built around the same model of 12MP sensor. The D3s sensor is quite a bit better.


----------

